# White Film + Spots



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Never had this happened to me before!

So I came home today and I noticed one of my red belly piranhas had a huge chimple, and some weird white film over it's eye. It's not ALL over on the eye (not pop eye) it's as if a layer over the eye was peeling off. It's on both eyes, and I noticed it's scaling looked like they were kind of falling off. There's also a spot on it's forehead that's turning kind of pale.

Sorry, no pictures - I'll try my best to get them up tomorrow.

I already done a 40% water change, dosed with salt. Something very unusual happened this water change. When I dug my python into the gravel, a sh*t load of murky sh*t came into the python. This happened in EVERY spot!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sounds like a simple water quality issue. get the water tested and post the results. so far you seem to be making the right steps. dont do large water changes too close together. post the water test and we will figure this out.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah probably an ammonia spike.. my manny used to get em after a lot of water changes because it was so sensitive but ive never seen it in reds so it must have been a huge ammonia spike.

keep doing water changes.. maybe dose salt if you dont have plants and it should go away


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

he already dosed with salt.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll do another 40% tomorrow! I've been slacking on the water changes because I got a tattoo on my chest and my flexibility was restricted.

1. Is Melafix (or any other medication) really needed in this case?
2. If it's an ammonia spike, how come only one of the red bellies was severely affected?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sometimes one fish is affected more then another. i would wait one more day before i do another large water change. since you dosed with salt you dont need to use any meds yet. keep it simple and usually things work out.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks guys!

So it's only been roughly twelve hours since the major water change and the whiteish film on the eyes have disappeared (I think!). It's weird because my tank has never been this dirty before. I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thats one of the reasons why i said wait a extra day. Im glad everything is back to normal with the least amount of stress on the fish. keep on top of your water changes and keep caring for your fish.


----------

